# I got invited for a UCLA interview!! Tips please!



## Have-Not (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so excited. I was one of 30 chosen to go in for an interview on April 18th.

Email says it will be a 15-20 min interview with 2 or 3 faculty members.

Do you guys have any tips? What type of questions do you think they'll ask? I want to be prepared for anything they throw at me.

I'm so excited and nervous!


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 10, 2008)

I applied to UCLA's Film Program, but haven't heard back from them. My best advice would be to just be yourself. Don't try to impress them. A girl who sent me advice told me that they asked her what her favorite book was. She told them her top five. If they ask you what your goals are, make sure you have a list of goals to how you're going to get where you want to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Have-Not (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah definitely. Thanks. Especially that book part. I'm assuming they'll ask about my favorite movie or director, etc...


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't assume anything.  I interviewed there last year for my MFA, and the guy who went in before me told me that when he interviewed the year before, they asked him favorites, etc.

I immediately started thinking, "Whatever will I say?"

When I went in, it was just a conversation about why I wanted to go there, whether I could handle it, some of the stuff in my app, etc.  None of the favorites stuff at all.

It was really laid back.


----------



## Have-Not (Apr 11, 2008)

Gotcha. I'll be prepared for both the "assumed questions" and any other laid back questions... like why do you want to come to UCLA, what are you career goals, etc.

Man I can't wait... get it over with!


----------



## KLondon (Apr 14, 2008)

I wonder if they've sent out all of their interview requests or not yet. I also submitted an application this year. Did they specifically say that you were one of thirty or is this based on the information from the application? Knowing this will help me decide whether or not to do the UCLA Alumni scholarship application, haha.


----------



## Have-Not (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea, tomorrow is the "top 30" interview day and I am one of them. Which is why I am super nervous!


----------

